# Couple of pics from our walk the other day



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

IMG_1915 by Robert James, on Flickr

IMG_1915 by Robert James, on Flickr

IMG_1952 by Robert James, on Flickr

IMG_1914 by Robert James, on Flickr


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice muscles on your V!


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Vizsla said:


> Nice muscles on your V!


Unlike me :-X


----------

